# Deluxe Rental Car (LAX): has anyone used them for car rental(s)?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an 8-day car reservation with Alamo for LAX; second driver is included, for a price of $232.  And, being a Quicksilver member, I just go pick up a car and go.

On carrentals.com, they show a Deluxe Car Rental for $120.
I don't know yet how much the second driver would add to the cost.  Nor do I know if I'm going to have to wait in line when I fly into LAX.

Before I call to find out, I'm hoping TUGgers can share their experiences with Deluxe Car Rental.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## KevJan (Oct 30, 2008)

We used them just this past weekend, also at LAX.  They are not located onsite.  You must take the white shuttle van that has blue writing on the side out to the rental car site.  All of the instructions are on the paperwork you print when you make your reservation at www.carrentals.com.  It said you might have to wait about 15 minutes and we did, right to the minute.  The price was great, as was the service.  The only drawback I could see is if you were in a hurry and needed to pick up your car immediately after landing in order to make a deadline.  As for an added fee for an extra driver, it seems we didn't have anyone ask us if we wanted one.  We didn't need it anyway, My husband is always the driver since I am the better navigator.  (We haven't had the best of luck with GPS.)


----------



## DeluxeRentaCarSucks (Jan 27, 2009)

*Deluxe is not the right choice....*

 
 Deluxe Rent A Car is the worst choice you can make. This company has horrible reputation. Avoid them at all cost.

 Deluxe has been charging a ACRF tax to their clients that they dont pay. This is a tax that all companies that have access to LAX pay. It is to pay for upkeep and renovations to the airport. Deluxe avoids this by using their sister company Johnny Park's shuttles to pick up their clients.  They then charge from 13-27% on fraudulent taxes that they pay to nobody nothing and post artificially low prices. 

 This is Fraud and Deluxe Rent A Car is bilking both the customer and the LAWA of money. If you have rented from them and were charged any "Airport Fees" contact the LA City Attorney's Office -Fraud Department and the LAWA. :annoyed:

also contact : 
Department of Consumer Affairs
http://consumer-affairs.co.la.ca.us/

And file complaints at the FTC  
https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/

 If you are looking for cars do not trust any reviews from carrentals.com they are a booking company wo gets paid off every booking and do not have a way to post reviews. These reviews are fabricated or selected as there is no way to post an unfavorable review. :ignore: 

 I and others were rented unregistered vehicles that lead to police impounds, police encounters, forgeries and countless other things. Deluxe Rent A Car lies led to a warrant being issued to one unlucky traveler after being rented a car with tags that expired 1 year earlier that was impounded with false tags. it was one of their "Guaranteed 2007-2008" that was a 2006 with fraudulent paperwork.  

Documented at http://www.Deluxerentacar.info

 
Search online for a cheap price and then search their name and goto "Independent Sites" for a real review of the company. Deluxe usually has a 90% dissatisfaction rate


----------



## KevJan (Jan 28, 2009)

Just returned from LAX where we used Deluxe Rent A Car again.  There were no additional fees or taxes.  We were charged exactly what the reservation had quoted us.  We used www.carrentals.com again and will continue to use them.  We have have been very pleased and have used them about 10 times with no problems.


----------



## DeluxeRentaCarSucks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Deluxe Rent A Car committed ACRF FRAUD everyday*

If you are a frequent renter and traveler. Do yourself a favor and review your reciepts. I will promise that all your reciepts from at least 6/07 til 10/08 will show a 13-27% ACRF fee. 

 And just to give you insight to who they are...  then they renamed it to "Airport" fee and bumped it to 17% in November... after that then it the fee lost its name and went to 27%. They stopped charging the bogus fee after reviving the notice of intent to sue from my attorney. 

 I don't know what you paid or if it turned out to be a great deal. Some people may only care about the bottom line, I personally dont like to be decieved or lied to. Dont tell me your price is $99 and the competetors is $100 and you both charge ACRF fees.  

 True in that case this it would be $1 cheaper choosing them, however they have made 12% more money off of me and gave me a dirty car, with expired tags, and a leaky tire and when I ask for a manager they ignore me. When you refuse to pay they forge your signature and you are forced to file police forgery complaint, a BBB complaint, a lawsuit and put up a website before they do anything. Then you discover in your investigation that they don't pay the ACRF fee so you have paid them more money for really crappy service
 

Here's the Real Deal... and you can verify it if you want at... 
http://www.deluxerentacar.info  

BTW.. special thanks to Dani K ... another frequent renter (8 times in 2008) who met me online after getting screwed by Deluxe and discovered the ACRF fee on all but the one reciept dated less that 2 week from the intent to sue letter. She documented her experience and it is on the site. 

They 450 cars and have charged this fee for at least 18 months...
30 days in the month means could possibly have commited 13,500/month
or 243,000 individual acts of fraud at 13%. You can do the math... 

If you love them, great keep using them for as long as they stay in business. 

 If the fact that they did that and the fact that the sent out 2 separate emails in the month of February to all their clients saying that due to a "special agreement" with the LAWA "...we no longer charge a ACRF fee" doesn't raise a flag to the ethics of this company perhaps a visit to the BBB's site and the reoccuring pattern of abuse will.  

http://www.la.bbb.org/PublicComplaints.aspx?CompanyID=13186220


:deadhorse: 
I REPEAT.... EVERY PERSON WHO RENTED FROM DELUXE FOR THE LAST 2 YEARS HAS MOST LIKELY BEEN A VICTIM OF FRAUD !!!

If not here is a link to a short video if the 87 pages on the website is too much information.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9SgUhcUCI8


 I am simply educating the public.... Make an "Educated" choice


----------

